# A Must Have For Group Camping!



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I received this in an e-mail a few days ago...I've been trying to post it but 
it wouldn't work until I did some reading and I cut the top half of
the picture off to make it wider than tall... now it worked!









It's one of those "foldable" rakes

MaeJae


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Now thats thinking outside the box!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That would be fun for marshmellows too.

Especially when they all catch on fire.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Great idea for a rally!
Feeds the masses


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Way too funny..but totally cool.

Randy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Too bad_ I _ wasn' the one who thought of it...









MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Too funny, MaeJae!

I would love to whip something like that out! I bet it's heavy though! And interesting to 'turn'!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes!!!!!!!!!

Rally dog roaster









Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Only good if the rack was never used for the original purpose.

If used you never know what was raked up


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> I received this in an e-mail a few days ago...I've been trying to post it but
> it wouldn't work until I did some reading and I cut the top half of
> the picture off to make it wider than tall... now it worked!
> 
> ...


You beat me to it. I also had that email photo for about a week now and could not post it...no matter what I did!

Oh well. I'd rather see Vern taking care of Kathy than fixing minor things like posting photos.

Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

13 hotdogs? They come in packs of 8. Ok who ate 3 dogs?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> 13 hotdogs? They come in packs of 8. Ok who ate 3 dogs?


Jeez! And I thought I had too much time on my hands!








Good eye, campmg.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Too funny, MaeJae!
> 
> I would love to whip something like that out! I bet it's heavy though! And interesting to 'turn'!
> 
> ...



I donâ€™t think the rake itself is heavy, itâ€™s aluminum.
Iâ€™ve seen them before the aluminum piece that 
spans the tines will slide down to collapse them.
Too cool and I can keep it right along side my
Hobo-pie irons!!!

Get-out...Get-CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> That would be fun for marshmellows too.
> 
> Especially when they all catch on fire.


hmmm, a new idea for a tiki torch...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> <snip Especially when they all catch on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would certainly smell better than lamp fuel!







LOL


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> That would be fun for marshmellows too.
> 
> Especially when they all catch on fire.


hmmm, a new idea for a tiki torch...
[/quote]

I agree...my favorite also..next I like oscar Meyer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya suppose thats just one feller's dinner?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

campmg said:


> That would be fun for marshmellows too.
> 
> Especially when they all catch on fire.


You are killing me









First I see that rake and all the Hot dogs get a good laugh than I come to your post about the Marshmallows and that put me over the top, My DW is looking at like I'm some sort of a lunatic.

You guy's are way too funny and I love it!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> That would be fun for marshmellows too.
> 
> Especially when they all catch on fire.


hmmm, a new idea for a tiki torch...
[/quote]

I agree...my favorite also..next I like oscar Meyer.
[/quote]

Yeah... Yeah... Yeah!
Hot Dog, Schmot Dog... Give me a Johnsonville Brat anyday!









Happy Trailsw,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

so if that cooks a whole bunch of marshmallows, you could use the giant hershey bar and make a huge graham cracker from crust mix and have a rally smore


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

How about a RALLY-ka-bob
Fill it with meat, shrimp, chicken, potatoes, zucchini, onions, peppersâ€¦ whatever!
Enough for everyone!

Shish*ka*bob








MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> I received this in an e-mail a few days ago...I've been trying to post it but
> it wouldn't work until I did some reading and I cut the top half of
> the picture off to make it wider than tall... now it worked!
> 
> ...


That would work for me










Don


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

I like that one, but this one is just a riot!!!!

Warning...Exposed weiner ahead!!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OK...Now THAT'S FUNNY!!!








.







.







.







.









MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!!! Where can I get some of those????? Gotta have 'em!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If anyone is interested, I found these on ebay...seller id is: Originalmrwoody
You can order a single one, 2 for 24.00, 4 for 44.00, 6 for 65.00 or even 10!

Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd love to have a pair of those, but the kids are bit too young for that level of humor.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I think if you get an EXTREME hotdog roaster and now I've seen
the motorized "cooler train"... you're gonna need these too!!!

scroll>>

>>











MaeJae


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You guys are killing me.

I don't think I can eat another hot dog again.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nothing like mingling at a rally with a 5 gallon bucket...how do you hold your hotdog??



campmg said:


> You guys are killing me.
> 
> I don't think I can eat another hot dog again.


Hi neighbor, would you care for a hot dog??? Got a special one just for you


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

[quote name='PDX_Doug' date='Aug 4 2006, 02:40 PM' post='140004'

Yeah... Yeah... Yeah!
Hot Dog, Schmot Dog... Give me a Johnsonville Brat anyday!









Happy Trailsw,
Doug
[/quote]

You've obviously never had Hebrew national Hot Dogs then.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> You've obviously never had Hebrew national Hot Dogs then.


Guess we need us a Taste Test. I'll go ahead and volunteer as the #1 taster.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Nothing like mingling at a rally with a 5 gallon bucket...how do you hold your hotdog??
> 
> Hi neighbor, would you care for a hot dog??? Got a special one just for you


I'm more of a burger kind of guy anyway.









Those big cups are cool but think most the contents would run down the front of me. They can't be filled much either. I can't imagine walking around with 40 pounds of beer in my hands. Not that I wouldn't enjoy it but I'd get tired.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

campmg said:


> I'm more of a burger kind of guy anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure ... You just need a really big straw!







I wouldn't be putting beer in mine anyway.









MaeJae


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

I just made two of these at work this morning!!! Can't wait to use it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

26600JV said:


> I just made two of these at work this morning!!! Can't wait to use it.


made them at work? now that's using your time wisely...lol!

photo please


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

26600JV said:


> I just made two of these at work this morning!!! Can't wait to use it.


That is COOL!!! post a picture.

I had a thought last night while talking to friends about these.
I'm trying to get DH to make a matching set of "girl" roasters...
To go with the "Mr."
I thought he could make it so you could raost two
marshmallow's ...just attach them "a little higher"















That would be awesome! Mr. & Mrs. "Roaster"

MaeJae


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

I have to clean it up and put a coat of paint on it, then I will put a picture up. It came out nice, I even put a cowboy hat on him.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

26600JV said:


> I have to clean it up and put a coat of paint on it, then I will put a picture up. It came out nice, I even put a cowboy hat on him.


Looking forward to seeing it.

Ready to make an Outbacker.com version?


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

Kind of looks like MaeJae's avatar.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

carr3rules said:


> Kind of looks like MaeJae's avatar.












My avatar is supposed to move(different post subject) but it quit... don't know why









MaeJae
P.S. are the Hebrew national Hot Dogs the kind that "snap" when you bite into them?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Kind of looks like MaeJae's avatar.














P.S. are the Hebrew national Hot Dogs the kind that "snap" when you bite into them?








[/quote]
A snap?? You might be confusing Hebrew Hot Dogs with the "Trojan" brand hot dog


----------

